# eggs



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

samsteel said:


> that's a good point, cuz seeing how your all of probably 22 years old, back in your hey day, when you were a big time pin baller a whole 3 or 4 years ago, I heard you were known for "firing" up a hole, just as quickly as the next guy:lol: so who knows, maybe you were talking about yourself..little fella.


No worries man, just remember the line. "Man, Ben needs some help..." 

Right! ...


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

> I have caught the same fish 3 times within an hour or two and it swam off fine every time, this has happened multiple times. If you play the fish quick and handle them the correct way they will be fine if the water temps are not too warm. These are fish caught out of holes, fish lined repeatedly from beds might not fair so well.


I was just getting at the fact that a fish being hooked, played, and landed/handled repeatedly, is probably getting pretty stressed from all of it. 

You know that just because it swam away fine means nothing; you're an experienced fisherman, I know I don't have to tell you that. I just don't think it's selfish for someone to whack a few steelhead. 



> I know back in my fishing heyday, a large percentage of fish that I was catching showed effects of being hooked (and/or) caught before. Maybe in the NLP where meat hunting is more mainstream, this happens with less frequency, I don't know.


Meat hunting happens in every part of the state, it's nothing new. It is very prevalent in the NLP, but my buddies and I do our part. 

One of the rivers I fish is closed until the regular trout opener above the barrier dam. We got a lot of fish early last spring, and sent a great slug of spawners upstream, unmolested. They had a whole month before it opened, so they should have got it done in plenty of time. Little things like that, done by just a few people, can make a difference, IMO anyways.


----------



## Alpha Buck (Jan 24, 2006)

ausable_steelhead said:


> I was just getting at the fact that a fish being hooked, played, and landed/handled repeatedly, is probably getting pretty stressed from all of it.
> 
> You know that just because it swam away fine means nothing; you're an experienced fisherman, I know I don't have to tell you that. I just don't think it's selfish for someone to whack a few steelhead.
> 
> ...



I don't think that it is selfish to keep a few fish either, I keep a few fish from time to time myself but I do release over 95% of the Steelhead that I catch. I was just saying that I think that a lot more fish live after being caught and released than some people like to think. I have read some posts that would make you think that every other Steelhead being released is going to die, I think that is a bunch of BS myself. I have caught too many fish multiple times to think that they die after being released. A few years back in Indiana I seen the same fish caught twice within a minute, that fish took off like a bat out of hell when he was released for the second time. On another occasion I caught and released a scarred up buck on the Grand River, a half hour later a buddy that I was with caught that same fish on the other side of the river and 50 yards upstream of where we released it. I just hate seeing people say that catch n release does not help out the fishery, if handled correctly most of those fish that are released will at least be available to be caught more than once.


----------



## steely74 (Feb 9, 2010)

Boozer said:


> Just make sure not to quit your day job bud...
> 
> YouTube - Hen Killer Live.avi


I'm not big on rock but I can go with this one. Funniest thing I have seen on the forums since the Beiber incident.


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

Video for Video, We need to be fair and balanced.







_Required fine print: "This Video doe's not necessarily reflect the views and opinions of the OP..." _


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

Alpha Buck said:


> I don't think that it is selfish to keep a few fish either, I keep a few fish from time to time myself but I do release over 95% of the Steelhead that I catch. .


Well said--ditto.


----------



## pikedevil (Feb 11, 2003)

http://www.xtranormal.com/watch/11685098/hen-killer

All in good fun, no hard feelings. (warning, language not suitable for children)


----------



## Flyfisher (Oct 1, 2002)

pikedevil said:


> http://www.xtranormal.com/watch/11685098/hen-killer
> 
> All in good fun, no hard feelings. (warning, language not suitable for children)


:lol:

_"dumb ass sticky coho eggs" _

Believe it or not, those "dumb ass" eggs accounted for some nice fish this year, and saved me a ton of time and effort trying to capture a loose hen salmon. 

"rake the beds and snag them while claiming to be flyfishing"

Love it...


----------



## pikedevil (Feb 11, 2003)

Flyfisher said:


> :lol:
> 
> _"dumb ass sticky coho eggs" _
> 
> Believe it or not, those "dumb ass" eggs accounted for some nice fish this year, and saved me a ton of time and effort trying to capture a loose hen salmon. .


Ohh believe me, I know. My friends and I use them too, they work I just think they are kind of silly.


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

pikedevil said:


> http://www.xtranormal.com/watch/11685098/hen-killer
> 
> All in good fun, no hard feelings. (warning, language not suitable for children)


"I have to go thaw out some chum for in the morning..." 

Awesome! I literally laughed out loud. :lol::lol:


----------



## rieverr (Dec 7, 2010)

Boozer said:


> Just make sure not to quit your day job bud...
> 
> YouTube - Hen Killer Live.avi


OMG>>>LMAO.... was that recorded in a trailer...??????


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

rieverr said:


> OMG>>>LMAO.... was that recorded in a trailer...??????


No...in my little private area of the house.


----------



## steely74 (Feb 9, 2010)

"plus with my skills I will always clobber mad fish" I love this! :lol:

"steelhead tastes like dog sheet" LOL


----------



## Flyfisher (Oct 1, 2002)

pikedevil said:


> Ohh believe me, I know. My friends and I use them too, they work I just think they are kind of silly.


I agree, they are sticky and silly...but I am not going to bother chasing after loose hens anymore. I am convinced that size/color/presentation is more important than how fresh the eggs are, for the most part. I like that I can leave them in the fridge and just pull them out when I need to tie bags.


----------



## StiffNeckRob (Apr 19, 2007)

Don't you go forgetting about that 12 pack delivery fee to get them junky, worthless, sticky, coho eggs into your fat little fingers.


----------



## Flyfisher (Oct 1, 2002)

StiffNeckRob said:


> Don't you go forgetting about that 12 pack delivery fee to get them junky, worthless, sticky, coho eggs into your fat little fingers.


That's a year's supply of beer for you, Rob. I will pay on the installment plan, a beer a month.


----------



## oxdog66 (Mar 8, 2011)

Please someone just pm me if I should cure or just freeze mine I got a recipe water b orax non iodine salt and sugar and possible scents off internet and I fish to eat and live to fish so just pm me please this post turned into a peta nghtmare
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## fishdip (Dec 29, 2010)

I freeze then vacuum pack them then thaw wash & cure in the spring.


----------



## oxdog66 (Mar 8, 2011)

Well I froze half and cured half with annis flavor and made about twenty sacks for this weekend to try a few 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

Good luck, pics welcome


----------



## steely74 (Feb 9, 2010)

oxdog66 said:


> [/SIZE]


Almost but I think the humor changed the direction of this thread. I've watched the hen killer cartoon multiple times today :lol:. Even posted it on my buddies' walls that fish, LOL...


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

steely74 said:


> Almost but I think the humor changed the direction of this thread. I've watched the hen killer cartoon multiple times today :lol:. Even posted it on my buddies' walls that fish, LOL...


I liked that cartoon as well. 

Ya know, I pity the poor soul that thinks my little song was serious in any way, shape or form. I mean, that's the kind of stuff I do for fun--and fun only. So if someone's sitting there thinking, "My God, this person is deranged." then...well, yeah I am deranged, but I'm creatively deranged. Any one of those PETA freaks are most likely criminally deranged and there's a big difference--at least common sense and medication will work for me!


----------



## oxdog66 (Mar 8, 2011)

People that eat meat kill the problem while the vegans kill the solution, words to live. By so skip the salad and take that extra back strap
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## steely74 (Feb 9, 2010)

So steelhead are a problem and should be killed for their flesh? I don't get it, oh well there are a lot of things I don't get, LOL :lol:...

There are such better tasting fish than steel. Spring coho, walleye and crappie taste way better than a spawning steelhead. I don't think many can argue with that. To each his own. "Plus steelhead tastes like dog sheet", I love that :lol:... I fished for walleye for a long time before I started fishing steel. Now those are some excellent eating fish.

I get to try some LM whitefish as I got a few recently. I am sure they will taste a hell of a lot better than a steelhead.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

blackghost said:


> I agree that fish in the flies only section on the PM can certainly be harassed. I wonder if there should be a two week season closure or something to let the fish spawn in peace.


The uproar from guides and stores would be crazy, but at least we'd finally see that the protection of the resource they are pushing for is not noble in nature, but economic.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

pikedevil said:


> http://www.xtranormal.com/watch/11685098/hen-killer
> 
> All in good fun, no hard feelings. (warning, language not suitable for children)


Little did I know when we coined the term "Clyde" 15 or so years ago, it would take off:lol:


----------



## oxdog66 (Mar 8, 2011)

If you know how to cook anything can taste good or bad depending on ones talent after the harvest! But I do not make it to lakes or rivers that harbor the trout or salmon species often so I cherish the few I harvest every year. My buddy brought back some walleys from erie and meat was grey and with no expierence in matter can only guess it tasted like poop, but when I am done these steelhead taste like smoked salmon only way I prepare them is smoked but its a hobbie I smoke venison cheese fish peppers salmon etc.heard carp is like ham but no thanks had suckers yuck but bullhead now them are awesome smoked even done bass but I love to live off the land, and not one of them guys who dresses for the part with a five hundred dollar outfit to just look pretty and kiss them and release them , at same time I would not go hog wild catching to give away or keeping them if I didn't enjoy them cause just fighting them is awesome and our dams and polution is hard enough on them so we all need to cherrish them so we all can catch them even if its to just hug them and let them go 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chrome Hunter (Apr 4, 2011)

I'll second that!

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## tannhd (Dec 3, 2010)

borax.

wrap in we paper towel then in ziploc-freeze. unfreeze then tie.


----------

